# JAL Fujairah v Le Meridien Al Aqa Beach



## Wilfie (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi,

I am planning to go to Fujairah for a week with my wife and two kids, ages 1 and 4. I am trying to decide which would be the best option out of these two hotels. If anyone has stayed at either please would you let me know what you think?

Thanks.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Le Meridian, or try the Rotana next door, JAL is right on the road and more of a motel...


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Been to the Meridien at the end of November for 5 days with family. We have a son, 18 month old, and we enjoyed it very much. The pool area is quite nice with a kiddie end of it where it does not get too deep - well, at least not by just walking in. One has to watch them as it then gets deeper quick....the Kids Club is nice, although we did not send out junior there as he's a bit too young to be alone just yet. Rest is nice. Restaurants are overpriced, but....lack of alternatives so one is forced to use them. the hotel itself claims 5 Stars...well...in Europe it would probably go for 4 but certainly not more...

Downside was also the fact that dead fish and crabs washed up in the morning on the beach...this due to oil coming from the harbour across (they claimed it would be natural.....yeah, right....!!!) so swimming in the sea was a no go....

all in all, ok as we did not really want to get on the plane again...

hope that helps
Cheers

PS: We also live in the Greens )


----------

